# Rhodium



## Ibex (Nov 7, 2021)

I want to make rhodium sulfate solution out of rhodium powder , i looking to understand how much rhodium is in platinum powder?
If someone can help me to understand how much rhodium is in 100ml euro tecniche or metakem or metalore or other brand is ?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2021)

Why do you want to do that?
C.M. Hoke says, Rhodium can be dissolved in hot concentrated sulphuric acid only, and it goes extremely slow. Is that really what you want to deal with?
What do you want to do with the solution?


----------



## Ibex (Nov 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Why do you want to do that?
> C.M. Hoke says, Rhodium can be dissolved in hot concentrated sulphuric acid only, and it goes extremely slow. Is that really what you want to deal with?
> What do you want to do with the solution?


I want the solution to use in jewellery. Plating gold and silver in large quantity.


----------



## zachy (Feb 16, 2022)

Ibex said:


> Quiero la solución para usar en joyería. Chapado en oro y plata en gran cantidad.


puedes intentar derretir el polvo con persulfato de sodio, esto te da una sal fundida de rodio que puedes disolver en agua y concentrar.


----------

